# Fake 100iu Dr Lins?



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

as you might have read in a recently thread i started my training partner picked up a 100iu Hygetropin Dr Lins tribal top kit but it came without the security sticker on box. The mfg, batch, expiry data was also different as it looked burnt/pressed into the box, rather than a ribbed print when you move you thumb over it. Box shape, style, patterns, colours all look spot on, so do the labels on the vails, but im postive these are fake kits as CTS sides at high doses are extremely limited. Ive heard from other users that some Dr Lins are coming with plain yellow tops, no tribal pattern, and security codes wont/dont match on the offical .cn site. Seems fake Dr Lins are doing the rounds?

if so then heres what i spotted when my friend brought this kit round. Pics of my old legit Dr Lins, and his dodgy one. (sorry for poor'ish pics, camera isnt great at super close shots)

*Thicker Tops;*








fakes are slightly thicker and have more of a glossy look. Also within the tribal pattern it should say BioTec. On the dodgy lid there is no 'B' or 'I', seems such small letters are too detailed to copy at the moment. Other remaining letters are very hard to identify too.

*
No security sticker;*










*Brown/Burnt looking pressed data (legit pictured top);*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for this, I am planning to use lins soon


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I've had the ones with a plain yellow top.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> I've had the ones with a plain yellow top.


you getting any CTS from them? As much as normal?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my mate had his Dr Lins kit tested, the one without the sticker.

Just txted me this through;

Tested postive for Lisinopril, a drug used in treatment of high blood pressure mixed with Mannitol. Zero HGH in sample found.

oh dear.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisinopril

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mannitol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Just goes to show what sh!t is about these days..

I wonder how many people are injecting dangerous substances


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> my mate had his Dr Lins kit tested, the one without the sticker.
> 
> Just txted me this through;
> 
> ...


Bloody hell!

Fair play though mate, probably save people some cash with this post :thumbup1:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Need more threads like this! Good stuff mate, great heads up.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> Fair play though mate, probably save people some cash with this post :thumbup1:


yeah its pretty bad.

worst thing is that if you wasnt as clued up on GH you'd probably with buy this kit thinking its legit, just without a sticker on.

The boxes are exactly the same, perhaps a tiny difference in colour, nothing that'll hit you though. Same with the vail labels, theyre spot on. Put a legit one next to a fake and your forever looking at them. Just the Biotec letters on the lids that are missing or messed up, thats the only thing different really. Very very hard to spot to the untrained eye.

some people have gone a long way to make these near perfect copies.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah its pretty bad.
> 
> worst thing is that if you wasnt as clued up on GH you'd probably with buy this kit thinking its legit, just without a sticker on.
> 
> ...


Where did you get these kits from , was it online or local gym


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Where did you get these kits from , was it online or local gym


my training partner got it off, believe it or not, a Russian person lol. All dodgy like. He meet him and he had boxes full of Dr Lin looking 100 kits. Russian guy gave him a kit for free, i took alook and some pictures which i posted up. Prices were cheap, but fair for such a kit.

My mate has a friend who isnt short of a penny or two and gave a vail to a lab friend, threw him abit of paper and got him to test it...... came back with the ingredients i posted up. Zero gh found.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol ,thinking of getting some hgh myself soon ,my source say its the original hyge but his site is getting updated

So no pics off it ,il post some pics up hear as soon as I get it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Lol ,thinking of getting some hgh myself soon ,my source say its the original hyge but his site is getting updated
> 
> So no pics off it ,il post some pics up hear as soon as I get it


original hyges have no sticker and says Hygene in the bottom right corner. No website printed on.

any hyge with a sticker or a website on the box is NOT an original Hygetroptin


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I trust my source but il check them against them pics you posted the other day,goin to be running peps winner as well


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Seems all hyge are best avoided at the mo with copies of copies going round.

I'd stick to intratropin at least they havent been copied yet ?


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

So are the ones with the brown/burnt batch no. On the back and no biotech labell on the yellow lids all fakes? Got two boxes on order that's all? Cheers


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

firthy said:


> So are the ones with the brown/burnt batch no. On the back and no biotech labell on the yellow lids all fakes? Got two boxes on order that's all? Cheers


Yes clubber's mate had them tested and they've come back 0, i think you could confidently say there all the same batch and contain 0 hgh


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

firthy said:


> So are the ones with the brown/burnt batch no. On the back and no biotech labell on the yellow lids all fakes? Got two boxes on order that's all? Cheers


unfortunately yes :cursing:

a lot of crap coming out of Russia at the moment.


----------

